# mjlawncare 2013-14 storm pics



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

well I was bored today and figured I throw up a few pics from this year so far enjoy


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice pics/equipment!! Love the stake body.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

grandview;1720401 said:


> Salt and pepper shakers?


Highland juniors a salt and pepper would be nice


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

mjlawncare;1720405 said:


> Highland juniors a salt and pepper would be nice


nice truck is that a 3500?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1721228 said:


> nice truck is that a 3500?


Yes the chevy is a 3500hd duramax


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck and setup


----------

